# Whistler Ski Lift Accident



## Guest (Dec 17, 2008)

yeah, they did...

gondola snapped


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

Dude this would suck major monkey nuts. So would that accident in 95' thats like oh my damn.


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2008)

Yeah very crazy and scary and bad for the resorts safety record. Good no one was killed though. Its going to be annoying for people wanting to use that lift but I really do hope they fix it right.


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2008)

You say because they use cables its a factor but there isnt any alternatives right? Or they would all be using them. Its a tricky thing, but I guess we have so many car accidents worldwide that its probably safer to be on a gondola than on a road...


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

From someone who was stuck on an inoperative lift at A-Basin last winter for over 2.5 hours while floating very high above the ground let me say that I could not imagine what would be going through my mind if my gondola car dropped that far and slammed the ground. I know when I was sitting on that lift with the winds kicking I was near pants wetting mode!


----------



## mag⋅net⋅ism (Oct 26, 2008)

Here's an update:

WHISTLER BLACKCOMB OPERATIONS TO RESUME FOLLOWING BC SAFETY AUTHORITY SECONDARY INSPECTION

December 17, 2008 – The British Columbia Safety Authority (BCSA), BC’s independent auditor on passenger ropeway systems, has given approval for Whistler Blackcomb to continue regular operations on its mountain lifts, with the exception of the Excalibur Gondola.

“Preliminary inspection by BC safety officers has determined that this was an isolated incident of water contamination in a tower tube which caused a tower joint flange to fail due to ice jacking,” said Greg Paddon, safety manager from the BC Safety Authority. “There is no justification at this time that other installations operating at Whistler Blackcomb have been effected by a similar failure; the BC Safety Authority does not anticipate rescinding operating permits on any lifts currently operating at Whistler Blackcomb other than the upper and lower Excalibur Gondola. Investigation into the incident continues on both the lower and upper Excalibur Gondola; these installations will not return to service December 17, 2008.”

Tuesday afternoon at approximately 2:30pm, a structural failure on tower 4 of the Excalibur Gondola caused the gondola to cease operation. All gondola cabins remained on the line; however a number of the cabins dropped approximately 30 feet with the sagging span, and two cabins hit the ground, injuring several people. Twelve guests were treated at the Whistler Medical Clinic and all walked out on their own accord later that evening. A total of 53 people were evacuated off the affected lower line of the gondola. The evacuation was completed by 5:51pm.

Several factors converged to cause the tower failure. The structure of the tower is such that two parts are spliced together. Water had seeped into the tower which had turned to ice with the recent extreme cold temperatures. The ice build-up caused the tower splice to rupture, an extremely unusual situation referred to as “ice-jacking”. Further investigation by a team of lift manufacturer and independent engineering experts will take place early afternoon today.“

As always, our top priority is for the safety and well-being of our resort guests and employees,” says Doug Forseth, senior vice president of operations. “Whistler Blackcomb delayed opening some of our lifts this morning until the BCSA confirmed our findings from last night. After the work conducted throughout last night by our own lift maintenance team, and a secondary inspection that was completed by the BCSA, access to all our operational lifts, with the exception of the Excalibur Gondola, is expected to be available by midday.”

Following BCSA’s inspection, the following lifts are now clear to open: Emerald Express, Big Red Express and Franz’s Chair, in addition to the Whistler Village Gondola and the Creekside Gondola on Whistler Mountain. Wizard Express, Solar Coaster and Excelerator on Blackcomb. Crews have now moved to the Jersey Cream Express and Glacier Express on Blackcomb and both those are expected to be cleared shortly.

The Excalibur Gondola is a Doppelmayr lift, and was installed in 1994. A world-leader in lift design and manufacturing, Doppelmayr lifts are in operation throughout the world and their safety record is excellent.

For further information about Whistler Blackcomb operating hours, open lifts, snow conditions and open terrain, please visit Whistler Blackcomb - Official Ski Resort Website - Whistler, BC, Canada.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Scary. One time we got on the Blackcomb gondola at the base. They stopped the gondolas, climbed up above ours, and worked on something for a quick min. Nervously, we were all like, "Umm....should we change cars?" They said no...lol.


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

mag⋅net⋅ism;96956 said:


> The Excalibur Gondola is a Doppelmayr lift, and was installed in 1994. A world-leader in lift design and manufacturing, Doppelmayr lifts are in operation throughout the world and their safety record is excellent.
> 
> For further information about Whistler Blackcomb operating hours, open lifts, snow conditions and open terrain, please visit Whistler Blackcomb - Official Ski Resort Website - Whistler, BC, Canada.


this is an interesting moment of psychology.... a parting shot designed to suggest that any consumer misgivings ought to be levelled at (but disregarded by) the originator of the failed part (14 years ago), rather than those charged with maintaining it (daily).

_Doppelmayr _are indeed excellent products and i have enjoyed them and _Poma _lifts the world over it seems.... however in light of the Whistler resort investing so heavily in its _'Peak 2 Peak' _infrastructure, one is left to wonder if funds had been diverted away from safety and maintenance provisions, in the name of such rampant development and expansion?

i suspect that the primary reason for why 'ice jacking' is such a rarity, is because it is easy to detect and remedy; and yet they did not. strange when you consider that low temps and precipitation are the _life blood_ for winter sports resorts!

_but please, check out our official marketing website....._


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2008)

*Whistler Gondola the same as Whiteface Lake Placid, NY*

Kind of scary - The same company that built the Whistler gondola also built the Whiteface gondola in Lake Placid, NY. Pray New York Govenor Paterson's budget cuts don't affect safety inspections.
Glad everyone made it out safely.


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

ny-snowboarder said:


> Kind of scary - The same company that built the Whistler gondola also built the Whiteface gondola in Lake Placid, NY.


like i said _'this is an interesting moment of psychology.... '_


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2008)

PaoloSmythe said:


> like i said _'this is an interesting moment of psychology.... '_


From the Whiteface Web site - The Cloudsplitter Gondola is down today for maintenance. The Little Whiteface Double chair will provide access to the Little Whiteface summit.

I guess better safe than sorry. Will this keep people from riding gondolas? I pray it does cause I won't stop riding them. lol.

E.


----------



## Jenzo (Oct 14, 2008)

TigerWolf said:


> You say because they use cables its a factor but there isnt any alternatives right? Or they would all be using them. Its a tricky thing, but I guess we have so many car accidents worldwide that its probably safer to be on a gondola than on a road...


By far, you're probably 100000x more likely to die on the ride up to the mountain than on the lift


----------



## mag⋅net⋅ism (Oct 26, 2008)

Assumed risk. Just 'cause it's a big-ass snowy theme park doesn't mean you won't get hurt. Take the proper precautions and if shit looks unsafe (and that goes for conditions, terrain, equipment and other infrastructure) avoid it.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

No Fucking Way Am I Walking To The Peak Woman

goddamn caps preventer


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2008)

Oh shit. And I'm going to be there in another week...


----------



## mag⋅net⋅ism (Oct 26, 2008)

Like I said, assumed risk. If you don't feel safe don't go. It seems like all kinds of ridiculousness to me, but it's _your_ call. Shit, elevators fall down shafts, bridges collapse, tires blowout on cars -- how much of that affects you day-to-day life? Let's stop the silliness.


----------



## Jenzo (Oct 14, 2008)

Yea I kind of figured that, our local mountain's lifts have the same thing, there was a guy checking em all yesterday.


----------



## hoboken (Mar 13, 2008)

mpdsnowman said:


> Well look at the bright side...If it scares the tourists away...u got the whole place to yourself


LOL:laugh:


----------



## mag⋅net⋅ism (Oct 26, 2008)

mpdsnowman said:


> Well look at the bright side...If it scares the tourists away...u got the whole place to yourself


You are completely right. Attention anyone planning to come to Whistler, stay away, it's my mountain now. Too dangerous for you. :laugh:


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

mag⋅net⋅ism;98074 said:


> You are completely right. Attention anyone planning to come to Whistler, stay away, it's my mountain now. Too dangerous for you. :laugh:


double edged sword time:

zero lift queues, but a day pass costs $4500


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2008)

Oh no no. This isn't going to stop me from enjoying the mountain. I will soon get over any nagging worry that I might think of.
But you're right, hopefully it will scare away the crowds. (Unfortunately, I can't call them tourists since I'm one too )


----------

